# Flesh Tearers books?



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Are there any books mostly about the Flesh Tearers? This chapter is very interesting to me.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Flesh of Cretacia http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/flesh-of-cretacia.html


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

LazyG said:


> Flesh of Cretacia http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/flesh-of-cretacia.html


Thank you kindly good sir


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

They also have a very good short story in _Legends of the Space Marines_ called _At Gaius Point_. It focuses on a Flesh Tearers experiencing the Black Rage. The rest of the stories in the anthology are very good as well.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

_Red Fury_ and _Black Tide_, while predominantly about the Blood Angels, do cover the Flesh Tearers too. I particularly like how _Red Fury_ depicts the relationship between Seth and Dante and the two chapters as a whole.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

other FT stuff:
- The Quickening (eshort)
- The Stromark massacre (audio drama)
- Torturer's thirst (short story)
- Immortalis (eshort)
- Beneth the Flesh (short story)


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Fear to Tread features the original Flesh Tearer as a major/supporting character.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> Fear to Tread features the original Flesh Tearer as a major/supporting character.


Yup, I found Amit to be quite a good character


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I look forward to seeing him again.


----------

